# Papa Smurf



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, regardless of how difficult it was to achieve.. he looks ADORABLE!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I laughed out loud!! What a little smurf he is!! How cute!!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok I still have color envey, I haven't quite figured out how to dye my black poodles.... 

He looks super cute... even for an old man!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beth:
He looks SO precious. Love the thickenss of his ear feathers and the soft color with which you dyed him.. 
Just yesterday someone mentioned to me wanting to do the same with Cole in grooming competition since he is a white and I said that I will consider it. He loves to show so he will like to show also dyed.. LOL


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I just LOVE it! He looks so precious!!!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Awwwww, he is adorable. He looks like a puppy in the face!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a sweet little old man. Very nice!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks  he's a total sweetheart. He was supposed to be my first show dog 15 years ago but life got too hectic. He's truly a wonderful little lover of a dog!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

cute! 

my sister has a white spoo puppy so i'm sure that dog will be multi color before it's all said and done.


----------



## BobD (Jul 28, 2010)

Poor Nat. I can imagine Jasper looking on being so very thankful he's black. ;^)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He looks awesome! I would never guess that was your first try or that you had so much trouble. He really looks great! Bailey needs a bath later and I'm so tempted to get out the food color, lol. (I've only ever used Manic Panic.)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks wonderful in his new blue, and amazingly young for his age.
_


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

He's so cute. He's just laying there like "whatever floats your boat mom".


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

absoultley love his new look!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob, Jasper only laughed at Nat a little .

Thanks everyone! He is pretty used to our shenanigans around here, so there isn't much that phases him anymore. 

Everyone initially mistakes him for a puppy because of that cute little face. He has the typical host of old man issues, but does well regardless.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*You gave me such a good laugh I had tears streaming down my cheeks. And since I've yet to wash off this morning's pre-work make-up application, I now look like a clown and my white tee-shirt looks like I ate a fast-melting rainbow snow cone without a bib. Thanks for the great entertainment and adorable photos. Your dear Nat's ears look like blue cotton candy!!*


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

So cute!  I've been wanting to dye Ted's ears a blue color. Does a solid blue look good on creamish white (his coloring is weird...) poodles?


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness he is absoluely adorable. He doesn't look like and old boy at all - he's very young looking.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

You said it, Chagall's mom. Looks like blue cotton candy! Too cute! Doesn't seem like it bothered Nat a bit.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wicked Cute


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone . He's still blue. We'll see what happens when he gets bathed next week. Might be amusing LOL.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh - he is soooo cute!


----------

